# PC Configuration HELP



## CarlonSamuels (May 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans:GAMEs -COD MW3 , Battlefield 3 , COD black ops 2 ,
     Watching 720p movies

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans: 20k

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans:NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans:Windows 7 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans:Not required using old hardrive

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans:nope i have 17"Acer Max resolution 1440*900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans:Monitor,Keyboard,Mouse Speakers,HARD DRIVE,DVD ROM,UPS,graphics card

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans:this month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans:built before 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ansreferably Online Local shops will do (Bangalore)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans:i prefer an AMD system


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1150
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 520	3770
Total		20880
The board I mentioned support serious OC'ing. If you're not planning to OC, then get a cheaper 880 chipset based board.


----------



## VVG (May 7, 2012)

If you think about Intel option, then here is my suggestion...


Processor	i5 - 2320	10500
Motherboard	Gigabyte H61M-	3250
RAM	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	1100
PSU	Corsair CX 430 V2	2300
Case	Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)	1200
	total	18350
Optional 	Intel - DH67BL	5200


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2012)

@ Rigod
OP doesnt need a 520 W PSU.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



Go with this. +1


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 8, 2012)

I would prefer a case with usb 3.0 slots


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 8, 2012)

Also i was thinking about buying the AMD FX 4100 
I have read many bad reviews about it on the Internet but many people have said that its good for Mid range gaming PC 
I could pair that with an ASUS M5A78L-M LX mobo
Is this a good combination


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

Try these-

processor-i5 2400..11k
mobo-gigabyte h61m..3.3k
ram-corsair value 4gb ddr3..1.2k
psu-corsair cx430..2.3k
caby-cm elite 430..2.6k

total -20400..

A balanced config for you with ur 6670..satisfies all ur needs..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Try these-
> 
> processor-i5 2400..11k
> mobo-gigabyte h61m..3.3k
> ...


+1^^^^^^


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2012)

Forget about the fx4100. its crap(well,comparatively that is)


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 8, 2012)

Thank you Everybody i will be finalizing the Config in 1 day
Thanks for all your valuable suggestions.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Guys my final rig
Processor-AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 960T Rs.6975
Mobo-Biostar A880GZ Rs.3450
Ram-G.Skill RipjawsX 2 GB RAM *2 Rs.1662
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 430 Black Mid Tower Cabinet Rs.3340
PSU-Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W PSU Rs.3508

Total Rs.18917
Thank you all !!


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2012)

You should have listened to the experts here. Is there any post here where people have suggested you CM Extreme series PSU? No. The reason is CM Extreme Series is known as Time bomb to reviewers and you have spent 3.3K for that.
Same goes for the Ram, you should go with a single 4 GB stick.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

Carlon - -buy seasonic 520W its for about the same price and much much better..........

also check if that biostar- supports -dual power plane or not else youre gng to have a 960T at 800MHz...


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Guys my final rig
> Processor-AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 960T Rs.6975
> *Mobo-Biostar A880GZ Rs.3450*
> Ram-G.Skill RipjawsX 2 GB RAM *2 Rs.1662
> ...



Bold ones are bad choices.

Your mobo can't run 960T, seriously!
Due to lack of power phases


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2012)

D6bmg, it is not like that. It can run easily 960T if it is not overclocked or moderately overclocked. 960T is a 95W CPU and the mobo does has support for 125W CPU.

But the choice of the PSU is really bad, considering OP has spent more than 3K over it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 16, 2012)

for ram,buy corsair vengeance 4gb 1600mhz or gskill ripjaws x 4gb 1600mhz . . .both about 1.6k. ..
and avoid that mobo. . .
for psu,i think corsair cx430 would b enough fr you. .
and why buy a 4.3k caby when u can get cm 310 elite at a much less price!


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Ok so i will be buying a 4GB stick of RAM suggest a different mobo under Rs.3500
I cant change the Cabinet its already been bought.
What about the CM Extreme Power plus i didn't understand (NEWBIE ALERT)

im pretty sure the Biostar A880GZ can run the phenom II perfectly.


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

^^Get the Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H. The PSU is just pathetic and you're putting your newly bought core components at a risk of getting blown off. Shell ot another couple of hundred bucks and grab the *SeaSonic S12 II 520*.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU: Psu What about this one?
And are you seriously telling me i have to change the mobo and this will 100% not work with a stock Phenom II x4 960t

Reply asap


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

^^That's a good PSU, but this one is way better.

The current board is okay as long as you're not planning for heavy OC'ing.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

RiGOD - 880GM-D2H > so 3 phase power supply to CPU core?? This is 1 board that atleast competes with Biostar A880GZ if it not outright beats it!!! 

Carlon - buy the seasonic psu.... and up your budget for mobo.... u can think bout 78LMT-S2P rev 3.1 as ur cpu is 95W... although to be very honest this motherboard is just bad for that 960T. If you cant up ur budget for ur mobo u shud probably delay buying in my opinion..... unless ur ok with a 5second computer...


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

No no no Seasonic PSU is way above my budget 
And as i have written above ill not be OC'ing at all so should i use this mobo
And anyway this is just a PC i expect to last about 1.5 years il be upgrading the whole thing after that

No icannot buy the Seasonic PSU
ill not be OC'ing at all 
Should i use this mobo?
i only expect this rig to last 1.5 years ill be upgrading the whole thing after that


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> And anyway this is just a PC i expect to last *about 15 years* il be upgrading the whole thing after that



The height of expectation.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> The height of expectation.



haha bro small mistake it is 1.5 years


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

Carlon - buy Cooler Master GX 450 its better & cheaper than Corsair CX500 .... and is for 3.4k so in ur budget...

@mobo - should you use which mobo?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 17, 2012)

@ lionking
Who the hell are you . You are suggesting to get cooler master PSU. 
@ OP 
Listen to experts in this forum. 
@ lionking and OP read this Thoroughly .
=> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## desiJATT (May 17, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> @ lionking
> Who the hell are you . You are suggesting to get cooler master PSU.
> @ OP
> Listen to experts in this forum.
> ...



Please, before assaulting anybody over their recommendations, get *your* facts right first. Cooler Master Extreme Power series are blacklisted, not the GX series. The GX series has a great positive response from users all over the world. 
Cooler Master GX450 and GX550 are OK, but above them we don't recommend anything.

Now seeing OP's requirements. He has an HD6670 lying around. This card *does not* require any external power from PSU. Now, judging by your configuration which RiGOD suggested, you will be great to go with a Corsair CX430V2. No need for 500W PSUs as your PC won't even utilise nearly 75% of the Power which can be delivered by it. Get Corsair CX430V2 for 2.4k.


----------



## RiGOD (May 17, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> @ lionking
> Who the hell are you . You are suggesting to get cooler master PSU.



Ahem ahem. Next time when you contradict someone try to use fair language.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

afaik CM GX450 is 80+ Bronze Certified and it comes with a 5 Year Warranty. So its a decent choice.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 17, 2012)

Yes that is all ok but please advice about the mobo will the Biostar A880GZ run the Phenom II x4 960t ?

Also temme whether it is sensible for me to buy an ATX mobo

Guys temme fast i have to finalize and buy 
Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK PSU Rs.3623 (Sorry cant buy Seasonic)
Biostar A880GZ Rs.3450 (If you want me to change please give me valid reasons)
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB RAM Rs.1500          ||NOT CHANGING||
AMD Phenom II 960T Rs.6956                ||NOT CHANGING||
Cooler Master Elite 430 Black Mid Tower Cabinet Rs.3210       ||NOT CHANGING||


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

If you are not going to OC then go with it no issues. Also That board is not bad. You can do moderate OC on it also.


----------



## desiJATT (May 17, 2012)

You are still going for the CX500 PSU? I already cleared the air in my last post that you do not need that much power. Save 1.4k and get CX430v2.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 17, 2012)

Ok bro thanks a lot than that is final. And i ok i will be buying the CX430 thank you guys


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

Guys still didn't buy last moment i got 10k extra,now budget is 30k max plz give new configs

Fast !!



Mobo|ASUS M5A97
Processor|AMD Phenom II 960T
GFX|ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB
PSU|Seasonic S12II-520 PSU
Optical Drive|Asus DRW-24B3ST
Internal HDD|WD Caviar Blue 250 GB
Case|CM Elite 430 black
Total Rs.30k


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

Get the HD6850 atleast. Save some bucks on the case and motherboard.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 24, 2012)

agreed wid rigod..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

Yes now im going with Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
no mobo change because that is the cheapest ATX mobo available
and yes im not finalised on buying that case will looks for cheaper alterantives.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 24, 2012)

Go for cm elite 310


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

i would like to but i seriously don't want to cut down the amazing looks in CM elite 430 but then again the CM series don't really have any Cable Management so i might go for a case like the NZXT Lexa S which i won't have to change in the long run and what about the GFX is it a good one


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 24, 2012)

betr to go for 6850. .else kep 6770. .


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

no 6670 gave it to my cousin.{NOOB ALERT}are u telling me that the 6850 is better than the 7750?
Im on a tight budget bro
i don't think i can buy 6850
because this is for sub-7k and 6850 is for 10k is it worth it im a complete noob here plzz help

If yes i should buy a HD 6850 then which brand do yuo suggest?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 24, 2012)

I told 6770. . .nt a bad choice on a tight budget. .costs around 6.5k. . .6850 costs 9.5k. . .7750 is nt worth its price. ..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

no ut my budget has increased no temme which of the three i should buy ie.6770,6850 or 7750 .And also specify which brand will be the best.


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^HD6850. Sapphire/MSI.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

What about the 6790 its also in my budget


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> What about the 6790 its also in my budget



Get 6850.

6850>6790.


----------



## koolent (May 25, 2012)

Get 6850, much better choice as compared to 6790..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

Bro 6850 is out of my budget im asking whether standalone 6790 is a good card or should i go with a 6770 or 7750


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^I'd say 6770. Of course the 6790 performs better, but consumes more power than the 6850.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Bro 6850 is out of my budget im asking whether standalone 6790 is a good card or should i go with a 6770 or 7750



Then go for 7770. It is almost equivalent to 6850 with superior power consuming rate (lower) than that of 6850.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

Yes thank you very much


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Then go for *7750*. It is almost equivalent to 6850 with superior power consuming rate (lower) than that of 6850.



You must have meant 7770 right? Coz 7750 falls in the league of 6770 and performs close to it, nowhere near 6850. Even the 7770 doesn't perform much better than 6850.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

So final any changes required?



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Phenom II 960T|6956
Motheboard|ASUS M5A97| 6245
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB|1662
PSU|Seasonic S12II 520 Watts|4054
GFX|ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 |7791
Optical Drive|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1135
HDD|WD Caviar Blue 250 GB|3753
  |Total|Rs. 31596  
Additional NZXT Lexa S sub 4k

Or should i just go with a 6770


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

I would say 6770. . .spend d extra bucks on cpu. . .else keep d current cpu. . .


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 25, 2012)

k ill go with the 6770

and the processor should i go with a 1075T they are almost the same price


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

Yup...


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Phenom X6 1075T|Rs.7420
Motherboard|ASUS M5A97|Rs.6245
Graphics|ATI Radeon HD 6770|Rs.6678
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB|Rs.1662
PSU|Corsair CMPSU-600|Rs.4235
Optical Drive|Asus DRW-24B3ST |Rs.1135
HDD|WD Caviar Blue 250 GB |Rs.3753
  |Total|Rs.31128
*Note-600W PSU is for future upgrades*


----------



## RiGOD (May 26, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	ASUS M5A88-M	5120
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	MSI Radeon HD6850	8850
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1135
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4270
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 520	3770
Total		31635
>Compromise on the HDD if you wanna go for a 600w PSU. Get the GS series.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

whats wrong with the 1075T ?
Otherwise amazing Config

I really wanna go with an ATX mobo because i am planning to crossfireX or SLI later
250 GB HDD is more than enough for me.can you suggest a config keeping this in mind and not crossing 31k


----------



## RiGOD (May 26, 2012)

^^If you're seriously planning for a XFire then Biostar TA990FXE + HD6850 + SeaSonic SS-750JS is the one to go for.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 26, 2012)

The 1075t config is perfect.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> You must have meant 7770 right? Coz 7750 falls in the league of 6770 and performs close to it, nowhere near 6850. Even the 7770 doesn't perform much better than 6850.



Yeah, I was suggesting about HD7770. It was a typo.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Phenom X6 1075T|Rs.7420
Motherboard|ASUS M5A97|Rs.6245
Graphics|ATI Radeon HD 6770|Rs.6678
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB|Rs.1662
PSU|Corsair CMPSU-600|Rs.4235
Optical Drive|Asus DRW-24B3ST |Rs.1135
HDD|WD Caviar Blue 250 GB |Rs.3753
  |Total|Rs.31128
*Note-600W PSU is for future upgrades*

Okay then im going with this config
If my budget allows i might go for a HD 6850


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

Although after going through some comparison list, I can see 6850 & 7770 are of same league. And sometimes 6850 beats 7770. Besides power consumption of 7770 is higher than 6850.
Considering this facts I'm forced to change my suggestion from HD7770 to HD6850.

@OP: Go with the last suggestion given by RiGOD. Just the right config for you.

Yes, I'm talking about this:



RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



If you can extend your budget by another 400/- buy Corsair GS600 @4.1K instead of Seasonic S12II 520.



CarlonSamuels said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



I should remind you that HD 6770 is not a good gaming GPU.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

Yes i know thats why i mentioned that i may buy a HD 6850 and as for the 6770 i wont be playing any games on HD  or ultra so it should suffice
and about the processor should i go with the Phenom II X4 960T BE or Phenom X6 1075T

Because i might OC the 3 GHz processors to 3.3 or 3.5 GHz

So what would you suggest between a 6770 or 7750 ?
As i don't think ill be buying the HD 6850


----------



## vkl (May 26, 2012)

> originally posted by *d6bmg*
> Besides power consumption of 7770 is higher than 6850.



NO.Power consumption of hd7770 is lower than hd6850 but hd6850 provides a bit better performance than hd7770.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

Yes we can debate about it later please answer my query


----------



## vkl (May 26, 2012)

As you are not going to overclock consider this

Extra cores would come handy in some heavily muti-threaded tasks,so go with 1075t.Both the processors have same base clock but max turbo clock of 1075t is 3.5GHz while its 3.4GHz for 960t.960t has a lower tdp of 95W whereas 1075t has a tdp of 125W.
Btw,you cannot go wrong with either of them.

hd7750 has lower power consumption but hd6770 offers a bit better performance.An overclocked 7750 would perform same or better than 6770 though.
So make your choice.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Okay then i will go with the 1075T and i think ill go with the 6770 Graphics OC it just a little bit and later on i can invest a 6850 or the 7000 series if and when my pocket allows

ANd guys i might be OC'ung the processor to about 3.6-3.8GHz could anyone suggest a good cooler >2k 
I'm thinking about the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

But flipkart doesn't say if its compatible with Phenom II X6 processors or with an AM3+ socket and idea if it will fit?

Actually on Flipkart no cooler suposedly supports X6 processor


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

1075T is a little bit better than 960T. 
About cooler Hyper 212 EVO is the best choice as ~2K cooler.
Although I don't think you will need any aftermarket cooler either with 1075T or 960T. Stock coolers are good.



CarlonSamuels said:


> So what would you suggest between a 6770 or 7750 ?
> As i don't think ill be buying the HD 6850



Then? 7750 will get my vote.


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^At stock speeds an after market cooler is not necessary, but if you're thinking of OC'ing get one for sure, coz 960T comes with Athlon's cooler.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

okay ill buy a 7750 then and im going with the 1075T so i wont buy an after market cooler


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 27, 2012)

thats okay..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Before ordering these components my brother gave me another Config tell me if it give me greater performance than my AMD RiG



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|Intel Core i5-2500k|Rs. 12879
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H|Rs. 3180
GFX|ATI Radeon HD 7750|Rs. 7791
HDD|Seagate Momentus 250 GB |Rs. 3591
Optical Drive|LG GH24NS71|Rs. 972
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB|Rs. 1662
PSU|Corsair CMPSU-600|Rs. 4325
  |
*Total*
|
*Rs. 34310*
This or this



*Component|Make|Price*

Processor|AMD Phenom X6 1075T|Rs.7420
Motherboard|ASUS M5A97|Rs.6245
Graphics|ATI Radeon HD 7750|Rs.7791
RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB|Rs.1662
PSU|Corsair CMPSU-600	|Rs.4235
Optical Drive|LG GH24NS71|Rs.972
HDD|WD Caviar Blue 250 GB |Rs.3753
  |Total|Rs.31897
Bacause i have seen many reviews that say OC'ed 1075T performs better than i7

*Only suggest the i5 rig if there will be a massive difference in the performance.
As the AMD RiG will give me more flexibility to upgrade the computer.*


----------



## vkl (May 27, 2012)

Well,talking about the i5 rig you posted,it is simply not a good idea to pair an unlocked processor with a h61 or h67 motherboard as you wont be overclock the processor.For overclocking i5 2500k you need a z68/z77 or p67 motherboard.

Now talking about the possible *intel 2nd Gen i5 configs*:
*For overclocking*: 
i5 2500k + z77/z68/p67motherboard

*If not overclocking*:
(1)Recommended:i5 2400/i52320/i52500 + h67/h77 motherboard
(2)If on tight budget:i5 2400/i52320  +* h61* motherboard 

If you want to go with and i5 config and overclock then you have to get these at *minimum*:
1 i5 2500k :12.5k
2 biostar z68@7.2k /intel z68 @8k 
3 cm hyper 212 evo cpu-cooler at 2.1k

If you have the extra money then get an i5 2500k config or else stick to the previous config.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Okay ill stick with the previous config and buy a HD 6850 rather than an 7750


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Before ordering these components my brother gave me another Config tell me if it give me greater performance than my AMD RiG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pairing 2500K with a cheap H61 makes no sense at all.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Thank you ill go with the AMD RiG then,i can later upgrade to 2nd Gen FX processor,that is,if they are good


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^With better IPC and power management features Piledriver series will perform better than FX series for sure.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

Exactly Piledriver is a successor of the Bulldozer right?


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 28, 2012)

Yes. Also look at the Gigabyte Ga-970-UD3 over the Asus motherboard since the gigabyte board has 8+2 phase vrm while the asus board has 4+2 phase vrm. Vrms are essential if you are overclocking.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Arjun but i will not be OC'ing more than 3.6 GHz and the Asus should suffice for me


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 28, 2012)

Get the M5A88-M then.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

I want an ATX mobo with Dual PCi-e x16 slots


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 28, 2012)

M5A97 doesnt have dual pci x16. it has x16-x4


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

and the M5A97 is the cheapest AM3+ ATX mobo with UBS 3.0 ,SLI/CrossfireX support and 4 Memory Slots.

Nope it has 2 generation 2.0 PCIe x16 slots,my friend is using it to SLI two GT 520 's


----------



## the_conqueror (May 28, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> and the M5A97 is the cheapest AM3+ ATX mobo with UBS 3.0 ,SLI/CrossfireX support and 4 Memory Slots.
> 
> Nope it has 2 generation 2.0 PCIe x16 slots,my friend is using it to crossfire two GT 520 's



Crossfiring an Nvidia card ! WTH ! I'm sure you meant SLI. And he has SLIed gt 520, for what, watching HD movies, HUH ! SLI is good when you use 2 high end cards like gtx 680, gtx 670 or 2 mid range cards like gtx 560ti. 
You should think over getting a good single gpu instead of a SLI setup with 2 entry level gpus.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

Typo sorry i meant SLI

No i am not going  to SLI two GT 520's i said my friend has done it.
I only said it because Arjun had said it does not have 2 PCIe x16 slots


----------



## the_conqueror (May 28, 2012)

I think you are talking about the M5A97 Pro motherboard. Because, AFAIK, M5A97 supports only xfire at x4 speeds.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

ASUS M5A97 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

I am talking about this one Flpikart shows two PCie x16 slots but picture shows x4

yes x16 slot with x4 speed


----------



## the_conqueror (May 29, 2012)

It'll support Xfire only, no SLI. Go for gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.6K. It has better feature set.


----------



## Cilus (May 29, 2012)

But mind it that the Gigabyte motherboard will also not support SLI, only CF.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 31, 2012)

Are there any limitations to performance if i CF with one x16 slot and one 
x4 slots


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

Check this post. It should clear the air.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Are there any limitations to performance if i CF with one x16 slot and one
> x4 slots



Ya, you can. AMD Crossfire is supported @ X16-X4 setup but Nvidia SLI isn't. For that you need minimum X8-X8 configuration. So bare minimum is 990X chipset based AMD motherboards.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 1, 2012)

X16-x4 Imo is not worth it.

Then go for ASUS ROG series boards otherwise be gone with a single high performing card


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Are there any limitations to performance if i CF with one x16 slot and one
> x4 slots



If you don't have plans to run corssfireX setup, then buy any board having 16X-8X slots.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 is available at 8.5K in Primeabgb. That one is a good option if you want to go for Multi-GPU setting.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 1, 2012)

No i will go with a Biostar TA990FXE which will give me two PCIe X16 slots


----------

